# من اين حملت مريم؟



## النور القادم (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا ممكن اسال اخوانى المسيحين سؤال وياريت الاجابه  من اين حملت مريم عليها السلام بنبى الله عيسى عليه السلام انا اعلم انه ليس بشر ولكن من هو واتمنى الاجابه وللعلم انا لا اسال رياء بل اريد ان اعرف منكم  صديقكم  النور القادم


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل يوجد إنجيل آخر؟*



النور القادم قال:


> السلام عليكم انا ممكن اسال اخوانى المسيحين سؤال وياريت الاجابه من اين حملت مريم عليها السلام بنبى الله عيسى عليه السلام انا اعلم انه ليس بشر ولكن من هو واتمنى الاجابه وللعلم انا لا اسال رياء بل اريد ان اعرف منكم صديقكم النور القادم


 
*اولا لا يوجد عنا عيسى .. هنا نتكلم عن السيد يسوع المسيح وليس عن عيسى ..*

*ثانيا موضوع حبل السيدة العذراء عباره عن خلق الله جسد له في احشاءه والاتحاد به ..*
*وهذا الجسد هو الذي ظهر فيه الله على الارض بهيئة منظورة من خلال هذا الجسد .*

*يعني الله خلق لنفسه جسدا في احشاء السيدة العذراء واتحد به*


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2009)

الجواب من إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح الأول

[q-bible] 
34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «*كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟*» 
35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «*اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ* فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.
[/q-bible]


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل يوجد إنجيل آخر؟*

الاخ الفاضل 

الحقيقة والحق 

سلام الله معك 



الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *يعني الله خلق لنفسه جسدا في احشاء السيدة العذراء واتحد به*


 
اسمح لي يا اخي الحبيب ان استخدم التعبير الكتابي 

( لذلك عند دخوله الى العالم يقول ذبيحة وقربانا لم ترد ولكن هيأت لي جسدا.)
(عبرانيين 10: 5)


فايمان الكنيسة يقول ( مولود غير مخلوق ) 


(ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس 5 ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني)
(غلاطية 4: 4 - 5) 

تحياتي ومحبتي


----------



## kingking (24 أغسطس 2009)

my rock قال:


> الجواب من إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح الأول
> 
> [q-bible]
> 34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «*كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟*»
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل يوجد إنجيل آخر؟*



NEW_MAN قال:


> فايمان الكنيسة يقول ( مولود غير مخلوق )




*وانا لم اقل عن السيد المسيح انه مخلوق لانه هو يهوه الكائن منذ الازل !

فكيف سيكون الخالق مخلوق ؟!

انا اتحدث عن هذا الجسد الم يخلقه ليتحد به ؟!

ام ان جسد السيد المسيح غير مخلوق :t9:

الروح القدس طهر وقدس مستودع العذراء لكي لا يرث المولود شي من الخطية الاصلية ..

وكون لنفسه جسد واتحد به !*


----------



## kingking (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل يوجد إنجيل آخر؟*



الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *وانا لم اقل عن السيد المسيح انه مخلوق لانه هو يهوه الكائن منذ الازل !*
> 
> *فكيف سيكون الخالق مخلوق ؟!*
> 
> ...


 

شكرا حبيبي على الرد

لم لم يخلق جسدا جاهزا  مثل خلقه آدم ؟
لماذا بالذات وضع الجسد  داخل احشاء مريم رضي الله عنها و ارضاها 
اما كان من الاحسن خلق جسد كامل (جسد رجل) 
سؤال محير


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل يوجد إنجيل آخر؟*



الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *وانا لم اقل عن السيد المسيح انه مخلوق لانه هو يهوه الكائن منذ الازل !*
> 
> *فكيف سيكون الخالق مخلوق ؟!*
> 
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب 

لا اريد تحويل الموضوع الى حوار بيني وبينك ، فنحن متفقان ، ولكني افضل ان استخدم التعبير الكتابي (هيأ له جسدا ) . الموضوع ابسط من ان نستخدم كلمات غير كتابية ثم نحاول تبريرها او تفسيرها .

التعبير الكتابي ( هيأ له جسدا ) كاف وواف 

تحياتي ومحبتي


----------



## fredyyy (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل يوجد إنجيل آخر؟*



kingking قال:


> لِمَ لمْ يخلق جسدا جاهزا مثل خلقه آدم ؟
> لماذا بالذات وضع *الجسد داخل احشاء مريم* رضي الله عنها و ارضاها
> اما كان من الاحسن خلق جسد كامل (جسد رجل)
> سؤال محير


 


*لكي تتم النبوات *
*لأن المسيح  نسل المرأة *
*( العذراء ) تحبل وتلد إبنًا *


التكوين 3 : 15 
وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ *وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ* وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ *وَنَسْلِهَا*. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ. 

إشعياء 7 : 14
 وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا *الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ* *وَتَلِدُ ابْناً* وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ». 

​
*لابد أن نعلم إنه إذا خلق الله رجلا مثل آدم *

*لن يكون هذا الرجل الجديد صالحًا أن يفدي نسل آدم وحواء *

*لأنه سيكوِّن خليقة جديدة إخرى ليس لها علاقة لا بالخطية ولا بخطايانا نحن البشر *


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أعتقد أن موضوع الأخ النور قادم أنتهي بالأجابة الكتابية *
[Q-BIBLE] 
 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «*كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟*» 
فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «*اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ* فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ
[/Q-BIBLE]
*فالروح القدس حل عليها وقوة العلي ظللتها فلذلك المولود هو أبن الله .......... *
*فلا مجال هنا لفكرة الحبل البشري كما ذكر الأخ نفسه*
*فالسيدة العذراء لم تحبل بزرع بشر ............ أنتهي*​*الأخ الحبيب الحقيقة والحق *​*دعنا من ما قلته -لي عودة معك ع الخاص لو أمكن وسمحت لي- دعنا الأن فيما أوضحه الحبيب نيو مان بقول هيأ له جسداً فهذا أدق في التعبير *
*لأن موضوع خلقة الجسد أو تهيأ الجسد كانت لنا وقفة معه كبيرة في قسم المشرفين مع الفطاحلة من اباء الكنيسة الأولي ووصلنا الي أن أستخدام اللفظ الكتابي أدق بغض النظر عن فهم الأخرين له فدورنا كخدام أن نصل بهم الي بر الفهم دون المساس بعقيدتنا المقدسة وحتي ولو في اللفظ منتظر مرسلتك لي هنا *​*أما بالنسبة لسؤال الأخ kingking*​*أعتقد أن الحبيب فريدي أجاب بكفاية وأعتقد أنه لا للمذيد في حدود السؤال المطروح وإن كان هنا أي تعقيب أو أستفسار فلتتفضل يا أخي بفتح سؤال جديد*

*يغلق الموضوع للأجابة *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

